# Worst Actors



## MarcusM (Aug 23, 2008)

I just saw another ad for yet another cheesy, bad-looking movie that Nicholas Cage is in.

This after I just recently watched Ghost Rider, which I believe cemented his place as the worst currently active actor out there. I can't stand his acting!!!

Who's your least favorite actor (and best if you want) and why?


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 23, 2008)

Cage is ok, if you ever watch Adaptation you can see that he actually can act 

Worst actor tho is really hard. Flip on any tv show I guess.


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 23, 2008)

Everybody on Snakes on a Plane.


Except Sunny Mabrey. Shes too pretty to be bad.


----------



## epp_b (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't understand it, I think Cage is just fine.  I think he was good in _Gone in 60 Seconds_ and _Lord of War_.

Anyway, the one guy I simply cannot stand is the lead detective guy on CSI:Miami (OK, I can't stand that entire franchise, but that's for another thread).  Seriously, _who _talks like that?  Not even captain kirk sounded that retarded.



> Everybody on Snakes on a Plane.


Haha, that movie was truly awful, unless it's 3:00 AM and you're loaded full of sugar and caffeine.


----------



## K8-90 (Aug 23, 2008)

epp_b said:


> ...the one guy I simply cannot stand is the lead detective guy on CSI:Miami


Ugh, yeah! He is the worlds worst actor! I admit to watching CSI, and the first time I saw CSI: Miami I thought it was a spoof! He's got one of those "Dun dun dunn..." voices going - constantly. He can't act for beans...


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 23, 2008)

epp_b said:


> I don't understand it, I think Cage is just fine. I think he was good in _Gone in 60 Seconds_ and _Lord of War_.
> 
> Anyway, the one guy I simply cannot stand is the lead detective guy on CSI:Miami (OK, I can't stand that entire franchise, but that's for another thread). Seriously, _who _talks like that? Not even captain kirk sounded that retarded.
> 
> ...


 
Are you serious!  I love CSI:Miami.. And Vegas. New York I can do without though. But I think Horatio Kane makes the show. He is fun to mimic. :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible (Aug 23, 2008)

Keanu Reeves. It's not even close.


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 23, 2008)

invisible said:


> Keanu Reeves. It's not even close.



oooooohhhhhh....yea, good call. Actually, it may just be a toss-up for me between him and Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 23, 2008)

invisible said:


> Keanu Reeves. It's not even close.



We have a Winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2008)

How 'bout actress?  

I like Nick Cage and Keanu.   

I CAN'T STAND Jessica Simpson.  I think she's horrible and needs to stick to singing (I don't listen to her type of music, so I'm safe there, anyway)

And Snakes on a Plane?  GOLD!!!!  That was the most amazing movie ever.  I don't think I stopped laughing all the way through.  My favorite part?  SNAKE VISION!


----------



## reg (Aug 24, 2008)

Eff Nick Cage.

I'm a better actor than him. Which pisses me off.


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 24, 2008)

Corry said:


> And Snakes on a Plane? GOLD!!!! That was the most amazing movie ever. I don't think I stopped laughing all the way through. My favorite part? SNAKE VISION!


 

Oh, I laughed... but I somehow doubt that I was supposed to.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 24, 2008)

All-round worst actor is a difficult one, because I think that almost everyone on my list below has done at least one good performance. Anyway, here's my list of highly overrated actors:

Nick Cage
Russell Crowe
Leonardo DiCaprio
Tom Cruise
Al Pacino
Kevin Spacey

I'm sure I'll think of others, but that will do for now. Strange that no bad female actors immediately came to mind.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Dweller (Aug 24, 2008)

I am likely to meet some resistance on this one, but I truly think that Christopher Walken is capable of playing exactly one role. Himself.

Since people rave about him so much I have to think I was just seeing the wrong movies. What would a CW fan consider to be his best work?


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 24, 2008)

Helen B said:


> All-round worst actor is a difficult one, because I think that almost everyone on my list below has done at least one good performance. Anyway, here's my list of highly overrated actors:
> 
> Nick Cage
> Russell Crowe
> ...




DiCaprio? Really? I think he's a great actor.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 24, 2008)

As for actresses, any mildly attractive female that's put into a role *because* she's a mildly attractive female. See Jessica Simpson (as Corry pointed out), Paris Hilton, any female in the never ending supply of spoof movies, Carmen Electra, Jennifer Garner, Helen Hunt, etc etc.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 24, 2008)

Dweller said:


> I am likely to meet some resistance on this one, but I truly think that Christopher Walken is capable of playing exactly one role. Himself.



But does he try to play anyone else? I see nothing wrong with knowing your limitations - many great movie stars only ever played themselves. They could stand there doing nothing, and radiate everything. They are backed up by great character actors, who are great at playing characters, but who don't always carry the movie.

The problem for me comes when the actor can only play themselves, but tries to play someone else.

Best,
Helen
PS Petra says that Kevin Spacey is top of her list of bad actors, without question.

PS Just a small point, but for many people in film and theatre nowadays there is no gender implied in the word _actor_. We are all actors.


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 24, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Nick Cage
> Russell Crowe
> Leonardo DiCaprio
> Tom Cruise
> ...


 
Not a big fan of the first 4 but 
Al Pacino...The Godfather, Scarface, Serpico, Scent of a Woman, Donnie Brasco, Any Given Sunday

& 

Kevin Spacey...American Beauty, LA Confidential, Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil, The Usual Suspects.

These 2 guys did some of the best acting in movie history in these movies. Now I know they have had some bad performances but who hasnt.

Will Smith did "ALI" but he also did "Wild Wild West".


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 24, 2008)

Helen B said:


> PS Just a small point, but for many people in film and theatre nowadays there is no gender implied in the word _actor_. We are all actors.



Thanks for clarifying, that was my intention - I meant both female or male.

Al Pacino? He's one of my all-time favorites. Of course not all of his roles have been the greatest, but you can't tell me he didn't do a great job in Carlito's Way, just to name one (my favorite of his movies)


----------



## nanny32 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2008)

I think people who get typecast as themselves are generally terrible simply for lack of versatility. Seems to happen a lot with comics. Rob Schneider and then later Will Farell. Samuel L Jackson takes the cake for being typecast as himself. Al Pacino is up there but at least he puts on a good show.

Bruce Willis is horrible.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dweller said:


> I am likely to meet some resistance on this one, but I truly think that Christopher Walken is capable of playing exactly one role. Himself.
> 
> Since people rave about him so much I have to think I was just seeing the wrong movies. What would a CW fan consider to be his best work?



I agree! But there is one role that stands out. The one in Deer Hunter,


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 24, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I think people who get typecast as themselves are generally terrible simply for lack of versatility. Seems to happen a lot with comics. Rob Schneider and then later Will Farell. Samuel L Jackson takes the cake for being typecast as himself. Al Pacino is up there but at least he puts on a good show.
> 
> Bruce Willis is horrible.


 

I know what you mean about Will Farell. He was the exact same guy in Talladega Nights as he was in Old School as he was in Blades of Glory as he was in Anchorman. While they were all funny all I saw was Ron Burgandy driving a NASCAR...then Ice Skating. 

But I have to disagree about Samuel L Jackson. While he has played roles that were very similar he has played some very different roles.

Black Snake Moan, 1408, Freedomland, Coach Carter, Changing Lanes, Unbreakable, Rules of Engagement, Eve's Bayou, The Long Kiss Goodnight, A time to Kill, Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh man Kevin Spacey's impersonation of Christopher Walken in the SNL Star Wars Auditions was amazing!

http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/31791/detail/

Eddie Izzard's impersonation of Walken performing Shakespeare in the park was also amazing. I'll see if I can dig up the video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMraego-25o[/ame]


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 24, 2008)

The one actor I really do not like is Quentin Tarantino.

I think he is one of the Greatest Directors/Producers out there (Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill 1 & 2, Resevoir Dogs, Four Rooms, True Romance, Death Proof) but when he gets in front of the camera he is horrible.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 24, 2008)

What about the entire cast (except Frank Caliendo) of Mad TV! They are terrible!
 I totally agree about Paris Hilton. She either needs to take acting classes or stick to modeling.
I think that Keanu Reeves is good if he has a role suited to him. I loved him in the Lake House, and Replacements. 
Soap Opera actors aren't all they are cracked up to be either.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 24, 2008)

I kinda like Christopher Walken.  He has that Captain Kirk monotone & dramatic pause, but he knows how to make fun of himself, which I think is great.

The one I cannot stand is Bill Paxton.  Yes, he has had some good roles (Apollo 13, Tombstone, Titanic), but something about him is like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> DiCaprio? Really? I think he's a great actor.



Ug . . . I can't believe I'm saying this . . . but I . . . agree.  

I can't stand him, but at the same time, he was amazing in The Aviator, as well as What's Eating Gilbert Grape.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 24, 2008)

> Ug . . . I can't believe I'm saying this . . . but I . . . agree.
> 
> I can't stand him, but at the same time, he was amazing in The Aviator, as well as What's Eating Gilbert Grape.


 
And he also gave decent performances in Catch Me If You Can & Man in the Iron Mask.

As much as he can come off as an arrogant little pr**k, he's not a bad actor.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't like those actors that star in some dorky comedy and then star in some other film as this serious WWII officer or something


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, I just thought of one of my favorite performances I've seen lately - Casey Affleck in Assassination of Jesse James. Now that was some good acting.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> What about the entire cast (except Frank Caliendo) of Mad TV! They are terrible!



Good one! I never understood how anyone thought that show was funny.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 24, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Good one! I never understood how anyone thought that show was funny.


 

I have no clue.. I have tried to watch it, but I either get really mad, due to the fact that I can feel myself getting dumber. Or I can just feel my brain getting sucked out of my head.

John Wayne, may have been a movie great, but I can't stand his acting or his movies. Same with Clint Eastwood. Talk about some over acting! 

Oh and as for Nicholas Cage, he was fantastic in Gone in 60 seconds and both National Treasure movies. His southern accent left much to be desired in ConAir. But over all I think he is fantastic.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 25, 2008)

Don&#8217;t like
  James Woods
  David Duchovny
  Jennifer Aniston and all her friends 
  Ben Affleck 



MarcusM said:


> Oh, I just thought of one of my favorite performances I've seen lately - Casey Affleck in Assassination of Jesse James. Now that was some good acting.


  Damn good movie


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 26, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Dont like
> James Woods
> David Duchovny
> Jennifer Aniston and all her friends
> Ben Affleck



Except for James Woods (hes not bad), I agree 100%. ... So I reckon I agree 75%.


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 26, 2008)

Worst actor ever...don't know how he keeps getting movies...

Dane Cook

second runner up Julia Roberts.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 26, 2008)

Julia Roberts!! are you kidding me!! 
She is good. She wouldn't make 20 million a movie if she wasn't.

I also like Jennifer Aniston and her friends, I just think she is getting the wrong roles.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Dmitri (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I also like Jennifer Aniston and her friends, I just think she is getting the wrong roles.




Matt Leblanc is every bit as good as Tony Danza!


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 26, 2008)

it is beyond me how Orlando Bloom has a career in "acting". Even in that one episode of Extras where he played himself he was so bad he ruined the entire series


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2008)

lostprophet said:


>



Now now ... he was the only good James Bond!


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Matt Leblanc is every bit as good as Tony Danza!


----------



## F1addict (Aug 26, 2008)

icassell said:


> Now now ... he was the only good James Bond!


I thought Daniel Craig was pretty good too. Although he was so different then any of the others you can't compare them. So yeah, Sean Connery was the best of the Bond's

oh and Dane Cook tops my list of worst actors ever. I can't stand that guy. I now refuse to watch any movie that he is in.I don't even think he's funny in his stand up.
And Will Smith is probably one of the better actors out there. I think Wild Wild West was the only bad movie I've ever seen him in. Hancock could have been better but it was still a good movie.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 26, 2008)

Kevin Costner, and Nicolas Cage.


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 26, 2008)

F1addict said:


> And Will Smith is probably one of the better actors out there. *I think Wild Wild West was the only bad movie I've ever seen him in.* Hancock could have been better but it was still a good movie.



uuummmmm, what about Independence Day? Men in Black?

I used to not be able to stand Will Smith around the time above movies were coming out. But I must say he has grown tremendously as an actor. I am Legend was actually really good, same with The Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2008)

I vote for Keanu Reeves.  I like Kevin Spacey.  I really enjoyed K-PAX


----------



## PhotographyIsConfusing (Aug 26, 2008)

Tom Cruise and Jim Carrey


----------



## F1addict (Aug 26, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> uuummmmm, what about Independence Day? Men in Black?


 both good entertaining movies. Men in Black II less so but sequals are rarely as good as the original.

more bad acting. Everyone in every Fast and Furious movie


----------



## KristinaS (Aug 26, 2008)

I also disagree about DiCaprio. He was fantastic in The Basketball Diaries and The Departed. Actually, I can't really think of a movie I didn't like him in.


----------



## KristinaS (Aug 26, 2008)

By the way, my list of horrible actors also includes Nicholas Cage and Keanu Reeves. I have to also add Cary Elwes to the list. He was painful in Saw I.


----------



## rob91 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nick Cage is an occasionally terrific actor (Wild at Heart, Leaving Las Vegas, Snake Eyes) whose chosen to take on, almost without exception, garbage roles in garbage movies.

Keanau's been great in a couple things, notably Parenthood and My Own Private Idaho.

A few truly terrible actors are: Ben Affleck, Shia Lebouf, the kid from Napolean Dynamite, Dane Cook, Eva Mendes, and Jessica Alba.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 26, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> By the way, my list of horrible actors also includes Nicholas Cage and Keanu Reeves. I have to also add *Cary Elwes* to the list. He was painful in Saw I.




!!!??!??!!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!***!!!?????

Princess Bride! That buys him a Free Pass forever.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 26, 2008)

invisible said:


> Keanu Reeves. It's not even close.



I'll agree with that.  Say it with me:  "WHOOOA"  



KristinaS said:


> *I have to also add Cary Elwes to the list. He was painful in Saw I.*



What about Hot Shots?  He was fantastic in that.  And Robin Hood:  Men in Tights? 

I want to nominate that girl that ruined the second Austin Powers...Heather Graham.  Might be good eye candy but she blows as an actress.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 26, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> uuummmmm, what about Independence Day? Men in Black?
> 
> I used to not be able to stand Will Smith around the time above movies were coming out. But I must say he has grown tremendously as an actor. I am Legend was actually really good, same with The Pursuit of Happyness.


 

Independence Day, and Men in Black were awesome movies!



PhotographyIsConfusing said:


> Tom Cruise and Jim Carrey


 
Tom Cruise in MI:3 compromised his acting. Jim Carrey is a fantastic actor!! What do you not like comedy?!


rob91 said:


> Nick Cage is an occasionally terrific actor (Wild at Heart, Leaving Las Vegas, Snake Eyes) whose chosen to take on, almost without exception, garbage roles in garbage movies.
> 
> Keanau's been great in a couple things, notably Parenthood and My Own Private Idaho.
> 
> A few truly terrible actors are: Ben Affleck, *Shia Lebouf*, *the kid from Napolean Dynamite*, Dane Cook, *Eva Mendes, and Jessica Alba*.


 Do you not know good movies?! Shia Lebouf is fantastic. He has come a long way since his Even Steven's days! John Heder is also pretty good. And Jessica Alba, and Eva Mendes, Come on man!


----------



## rob91 (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually liked him on Even Stevens. That's the only one I'll slightly concede; he has talent as a comedic actor, I just can't stand the way he's being shoved down our throats as "leading man" material.

Despite being very, very, hot, Jessica Alba and Eva Mendes are uncomfortably bad to watch. Jon Heder might actually be the worst actor currently working in mainstream film.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 27, 2008)

A whole two pages of bad actors and not one mention of either Sylvester Stalone or Ahhnold Schwartzenegger...


----------



## Corry (Aug 27, 2008)

I think everyone here is going to have to admit that SOMEONE is going to think that thier favorite actors and actresses suck.  

Many that I like have been mentioned in this thread.  

Not that I'm that into movies and TV these days anyway.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 27, 2008)

Tara Reid & Christian Slater

Worst director ever? Uwe Boll


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 27, 2008)

rob91 said:


> Nick Cage is an occasionally terrific actor (Wild at Heart, Leaving Las Vegas, Snake Eyes) whose chosen to take on, almost without exception, garbage roles in garbage movies.
> 
> Keanau's been great in a couple things, notably Parenthood and My Own Private Idaho.
> 
> A few truly terrible actors are: Ben Affleck, Shia Lebouf, the kid from Napolean Dynamite, Dane Cook, Eva Mendes, and Jessica Alba.


 
Some of the above actors are good. They've played many different roles and have pulled them off. Just because you don't like a particular style doesn't mean that the actors are bad. John Heder played Napolean Dynamite perfectly. I hate the movie and thought the character was annoying, but then he went and did school for scoundrels and played a normal person.

It's like Justin Long, the Mac kid. The only roles I ever see him in are stuttering geek roles. From the new Die Hard to Accepted, it seems every single character he plays in a movie is the same person, different situation.



Dmitri said:


> A whole two pages of bad actors and not one mention of either Sylvester Stalone or Ahhnold Schwartzenegger...


 
Sly was the perfect Rocky and Schwartzenegger was a great Conan.


----------



## KristinaS (Aug 27, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> !!!??!??!!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!***!!!?????
> 
> Princess Bride! That buys him a Free Pass forever.



While I did love both Princess Bride and Robin Hood: Men In Tights, I still maintain that Cary Elwes is a horrible actor.


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 27, 2008)

Wesly Snipes is one I have never enjoyed watching... Case in point, in Blade after the first fight seen with all the vampires he pumps his fist and says, "Yes". He tries way to hard to make his character look cool in any movie that he is in, way to hard.


----------



## Kazoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Cary Elwes' performance in Saw was the funniest thing I saw that year...."I'm being held captive... in a room!". 

I have to add Andie McDowell to this list - if her acting got any more wooden she'd get dutch elm disease (no offense to anyone who's lost a tree to it recently).


----------



## Roger (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I think Lorenzo Lamas is the worst male actor I've seen....female actor hmmm lets see....yes I think I agree with some above that Jessica Simpson is very poor indeed.


----------

